# F.s 55 gallon tank and pc lights..



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

55 gallon acrylic tank set up with stand and home made light 
$50 frim

55 gallon acrylic with stand 48x13x20 $ 50 frim









48 inch 220 watts pc light strip $ 50 frim


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

price drop and daily bump...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump......


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump .....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump .....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump up...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top. Wow not one offer for the set up. I'm giving to tank away for free in the deal.. I wonder how many responses and offers i would get if I used the double ff word.......


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's great deal Dave. I really wish I had the room for it, but my wife would kick me out of the house. Maybe I should buy it from you and sell the tank.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

filter sold just tank and light left...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hot price.

And by the way, nice toes


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Hot price.
> 
> And by the way, nice toes


Let's hope it helps with the sale ....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top...


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

is the tank and light still available or r u using it for your discus pair now.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump . need it gone this weekend....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top.. price drop. wow close to a 1000 views and not one offer for the tank or light.


----------

